# Can Walthers 85' HO Passenger cars take 22" Radius?



## UP1988SD70ACe (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry guys, but I'm too lazy to search for existing threads of the same question since it's like a maze around here. But anyways...

I'm planning to switch to Walthers for passenger coaches. I need to know if their lightweight single level cars/Hi-Levels can take 22" radii w/o derailing. I don't care about prototypical looks. As long as it runs 10 laps around my layout @ full power behind my ACe w/o derailing, it's fine. I could do this myself, but I want to hear from you guys first before any attempts.

Please respond as soon as you can, and thanks


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That may be a bit tight. Especially if they are body mounted couplers and you want to run them fast.

Do you already have a layout? If the curves are set you may be better off with some of the truck mounted coupler type passenger cars.


----------



## UP1988SD70ACe (Dec 7, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> That may be a bit tight. Especially if they are body mounted couplers and you want to run them fast.
> 
> Do you already have a layout? If the curves are set you may be better off with some of the truck mounted coupler type passenger cars.


but you can use like long shank couplers on those, right? I've had bad experiences with truck mounter couplers... Even at slow speeds they either take themselves with them or take the whole train down with it. I have 1 Bachmann Amfleet and it does well at full power pulled behind the ACe, and it's a body mounted coupler. I think I should try long shank couplers first, and if that's not gonna work then I think I'll just build my train using like 20 Rapido cars


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You can also use Kadee Swing couplers also. What does Walthers recommend as a minimum radius?


----------



## UP1988SD70ACe (Dec 7, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> You can also use Kadee Swing couplers also. What does Walthers recommend as a minimum radius?


I'll probably use Kadee "whisker" long shankers, and Walthers recommends 24" minimum. It's hard to believe whatever they say since I've got a pair of 85" Rapido produced cars and they take even 18 at 70% power using the long shank couplers provided by Rapido (should have seen my reaction when I tried to push it to 80% power lol). But who knows...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

UP1988SD70ACe said:


> I've had bad experiences with truck mounter couplers... Even at slow speeds they either take themselves with them or take the whole train down with it.


 
That is not the experiences that I have had with them. If the cars are weighed to NMRA standards and the curve dose not immediately reverse to the other direction I have found that truck mounted couplers can take tighter turns than body mounted coupler because they follow the tracks.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree......truck mounted couplers are the way to go with long passenger cars. BUT you have to use the extended shank on the SD70Ace. I just solved this problem with my Ace and a well car with body mounted couplers. I think it's just a good idea if you are running any Ace's on 18" curves pulling cars or even in a consist add the extended shank. Then you dont have to worry about having a certain car right behind the loco.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

UP1988SD70ACe said:


> Sorry guys, but I'm too lazy to search for existing threads of the same question since it's like a maze around here. But anyways...
> 
> I'm planning to switch to Walthers for passenger coaches. I need to know if their lightweight single level cars/Hi-Levels can take 22" radii w/o derailing. I don't care about prototypical looks. As long as it runs 10 laps around my layout @ full power behind my ACe w/o derailing, it's fine. I could do this myself, but I want to hear from you guys first before any attempts.
> 
> Please respond as soon as you can, and thanks


Most walthers passenger cars are so long that it is even mentioned in the box that the recommended radius is 24" or higher. This is one of two reasons I never buy walthers passenger cars (second reason is the RIDICULOUS high price...80 bucks a pop)


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

UP1988SD70ACe said:


> Sorry guys, but I'm too lazy to search for existing threads of the same question since it's like a maze around here. But anyways...
> 
> I'm planning to switch to Walthers for passenger coaches. I need to know if their lightweight single level cars/Hi-Levels can take 22" radii w/o derailing. I don't care about prototypical looks. As long as it runs 10 laps around my layout @ full power behind my ACe w/o derailing, it's fine. I could do this myself, but I want to hear from you guys first before any attempts.
> 
> Please respond as soon as you can, and thanks


Kadee makes an Extended Swing Gearbox and Whisker® Couplers For Passenger & Long Freight Cars #451

Ray


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I have 3 walthers 85' budd new jersey transit commuter coaches. My track has 22" curves and they run just fine. They have a spring loaded coupler mechanism that allows the coupler to move more than other cars. I run mine with standard shank kadee's with no issues. Hope this helps.
-Art


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

My walther passanger AMTRAK cars say 24" also...


----------

